# Shaolin Kung Fu



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2009)

Shaolin Kung Fu

Hehe.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2009)

I really enjoyed that one


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 2, 2009)

:xtrmshock Wasn't that cute....BUT ITS WRONG!!!! :disgust: You know for a guy that takes offense at the slightest Ninja joke you are pretty free at dissing Kung Fu :disgust: :rpo: :uhyeah: 

Nah just kidding, that was pretty funny


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 2, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> :xtrmshock Wasn't that cute....BUT ITS WRONG!!!! :disgust: You know for a guy that takes offense at the slightest Ninja joke you are pretty free at dissing Kung Fu :disgust: :rpo: :uhyeah:
> 
> Nah just kidding, that was pretty funny


 
Actually, its not "the slightest ninja joke" I find many of them funny.  Certain things, not so much, but you find that everywhere.  As far as making fun of Kung fu, My nephew does south mantis, and he could probably kick my ***, so I dont make too much fun of it.  I do have about the same Scorn for these "Kung Fu" schools and masters who teach some Karate or Tkd and call it crap like Shaolin Temple Kung Fu Form or whatnot, that I have for guys like Ashida Kim and Rick Tew.  

And Now back to our Comedic look at Comic Book Guy Doing Kung Fu.


----------



## seasoned (Feb 3, 2009)

Holy chi, funny!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 3, 2009)

Cryozombie said:


> Actually, its not "the slightest ninja joke" I find many of them funny. Certain things, not so much, but you find that everywhere. As far as making fun of Kung fu, My nephew does south mantis, and he could probably kick my ***, so I dont make too much fun of it. I do have about the same Scorn for these "Kung Fu" schools and masters who teach some Karate or Tkd and call it crap like Shaolin Temple Kung Fu Form or whatnot, that I have for guys like Ashida Kim and Rick Tew.
> 
> And Now back to our Comedic look at Comic Book Guy Doing Kung Fu.


 
I was just messin wit ya don't take it to seriously.... or I may just have to release my VAST powers of Qi and demonstrate a no touch knockout... not on you of course.. I haven't trained you how to fall down yet...errrr...aaa... no.. I mean you couldn't handle it so I need to demo on one of my students


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 3, 2009)

Funny, thanks!


----------



## TimoS (Feb 7, 2009)

Not available outside US


----------

